# CPT Vape Meet #3 - Cloud Blowing Competition



## Marzuq

Our Judges





3rd place - @Nimbus_Cloud 


2nd Place - @Mo P 



1st place - @The Golf 


consolation prize - @Vaporholic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Well done guys
Some of those photos are epic!
Love the back to back ones

Congrats to the winners

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

First place @The Golf
Second is @Mo P
Third @Nimbus_Cloud 
Consolation @Vaporholic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

@Mo P


----------



## Marzuq

Gazzacpt said:


> First place @The Golf
> Second is @Yusuf Cape Vaper 's brother ( plz let me know his forum name and I'll edit)
> Third @Nimbus_Cloud
> Consolation @Vaporholic


Thanks @Gazzacpt 
I have now added them in under the pics as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf

Its freaking true the camera adds like 30KGs

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

The Golf said:


> Its freaking true the camera adds like 30KGs


In my case 40kgs and I keep blaming the washing machine


----------



## Riaz

Gazzacpt said:


> In my case 40kgs and I keep blaming the washing machine


i blame the washing powder


----------



## whatalotigot

awesome pics. Rad Rad Rad. I would be happy to see who placed 5th , 6th ,7th just for the giggles!
I wish the cloud comp started abit later as-well, I Only had a single coil installed and didn't have enough time to make the cloud setup happen. But my fault. Next time ill be there Full force.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

I would like to formally apologise for my no-show to this event.

Unfortunately an urgent family matter arose which had me leaving the cape in the early hours of saturday morning.

This was the one opportunity i had to meet the awesome members of the forum and the people who have been instrumental to my positive journey of leaving a 15 year old habit of smoking cigarettes.

congratulations to the winners and to everyone who participated.

I hope to meet you guys in the not too distant future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

phanatik said:


> I would like to formally apologise for my no-show to this event.
> 
> Unfortunately an urgent family matter arose which had me leaving the cape in the early hours of saturday morning.
> 
> This was the one opportunity i had to meet the awesome members of the forum and the people who have been instrumental to my positive journey of leaving a 15 year old habit of smoking cigarettes.
> 
> congratulations to the winners and to everyone who participated.
> 
> I hope to meet you guys in the not too distant future.


@phanatik sorry to hear you had some family matters to attend to. Hope they are all sorted. Not to worry bout the vape meet. I'm certain we will have loads more going forward. The next one will be even bigger and way better. And this one was epic of note ! I have some ideas brewing that might materialise in the next meet


----------



## ShaneW

@Mo P cloud in the semi finals was insane! Biggest of the day by far. 

Pity his battery died in the final or it would of been an interesting match up! 

Thanks for giving me the chance to judge the comp, was great fun

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hyphen

Was super keen to pop past , but alas I was working . Looks like it was awesome . Congrats !


----------



## Mo P

This was seriously one if my highlights of the year. Awesome event, awesome planning, awesome company!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

